# Blue poisons found locally



## Tandy (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,
                    the spot I am digging at present is in a small quarry, close to where I live, here in Netherby (a suburb of Adelaide) South Australia. The two hexagonal types are the most usualluy found, in varying sizes, but the "heart shaped" PP (one P reversed) are somewhat rarer.


----------



## kastoo (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see a pic.


----------



## kastoo (Apr 27, 2005)

cool thanks


----------

